# UFC 79



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Is anyone watching it?

I'm putting my bets on:

Chuck Liddell for the win via 2 round TKO/KO.

Matt Hughes for the win via 5 round decision.

:beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think the Liddell fight will be quick either way. Who will pound harder and faster. 

I think the Hughes/St. Pierre fight will be sweet. I think they both felt like they messed up the first 2 fights and this one will probably be on the ground a lot.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Silva over Liddel and I hope George over Matt.


----------



## the_hunter (Nov 20, 2007)

St. Pierre over hughes!!
and who can bet against Chuck the "ice man"


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I got the fight in at my house (I usually get it with a couple of buddies).

Liddel looked like he had the "eye of the tiger". He was a terrible match up for Silva. Liddell has always been known as the striker, but he had obviously looked changing his standup and his ground game after the Jardine decision and he took Silva down at will. I watched the post fight interviews and about an hour after the fight Liddell's jaw was so swollen it was hard for him to talk. Silva looked even worse.

These guys came to the table and took alot of punishment from each other. Both were swinging for the fences many times. Exciting match up. It is hard to imagine that Silva has punished Rampage so many times in the Pride arena and Liddell just can't get past Rampage.

Hughes and GSP....I am not sure anyone in the 170 lbs weight class can beat GSP. He is absolutely incredible. His athletisism is just out of this world. He is so good I am not even sure the younger Hughes could beat him. GSP is a HUGE 170 guy who probably ends up at 190 when he enters the octagon.

Hughes has lost his hunger. You could see it when he coached TUF 6. I want to see him fight Serra after GSP beats him. After that, wait for the hall of fame.

On another note, unless Dan Henderson can get by Anderson Silva, there isn't anyone else in the 185 lbs class that could beat Silva for the title. I would like to see GSP take on Anderson for the LHW title and then hold both belts (170 and 185). I do think Dan can beat Silva, but if he can't I can only see the skills of GSP beating him.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Live2hunt was 100% about these fight for those of you who did not see them yet.

Chuck was on a mission and silva was ready for it but just came on the losing end. it was a great fight! Both brought it.

GSP is incredible. That is all that can be said. The last fight before this one you could see that hughes was not ready. He look scared. In this one he looked confident and ready to brawl.....but GSP was just that much better. He blocked take downs and he took down hughes at will. GSP will kill serra. I also would like to see GSP bump up a weight.


----------

